
​Google officially moves to Debian for in-house Linux desktop - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-moves-to-debian-for-in-house-linux-desktop/
======
ssambros
"Google wouldn't say what desktop environment gLinux will be using" \- maybe
because it's not strictly enforced?

